# Anyone raising LaManchas in TN or states nearby?



## Cara Peachick

I am in southern middle TN and am getting started breeding LaManchas.  I am not aware of too many nearby farms raising this breed, and would love to connect with more farms within reasonable driving distance so we can trade (buy/sell) stock, breed, etc. without traveling half way across the country 

Please tell me about you and your operation.  

I have 3 adult quality does and one young doe who will not freshen until 2013.  I got all my foundation stock from Far Out Farm.  Although I am not interested in showing, I believe (and have been told by knowledgable showing people) that my goats are show quality.  (Two of my does have Fir Meadow Soon Valiant as a sire or grandsire.)  This year, I drove all my girls about 1 1/2 hours to be bred,  In the future, we may be interested in leasing a buck.  We'll certainly have kids to sell in the spring.

I look forward to meeting other LaMancha people!
Thanks!


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.goatfinder.com/#classifieds

B & W BOERS
Derial Bivens
584 Lancaster Hwy Hickman, Tennessee 38567 
bandwboers@yahoo.com PH: 615 683-6258

*********************************************************************************

 M*T KNOLL
Ken Everett
Knoxville, Tennessee 37938 
mapletreeknoll@comcast.net PH: 865 922-0555


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm

Finally someone a little closer with a good taste in goats. They are a wonderful breed and I love them. I am located in Winston Co Alabama. I currently have three does and a buckling. I would love to find a full grown buck for sale, but I haven't been very lucky so far.


----------



## fanov8

Hey guys!  I'm in East TN, about an hour East of Knoxville.  I have 2 does, a wether, and a buck.  I love my LaMancha's!  I've just started breeding my gals too.  Hopefully we will have a few babies come springtime!  

Cara - I don't remember if I thanked you before or not!  You told me about Far Out Farms!  And we went and picked up our buck from them.  I cannot wait to see how our babies are going to turn out!  Hopefully tomorrow I can get out and get some new pics and I will post them.

I would love to see some pics of everyones LaManchas!


----------



## autumnprairie

I am in East Arkansas and I have ND and boers and I want nubians there are a few LaMancha owners in Arkansas too


----------



## that's*satyrical

ravenshaven.webs.com

Not mine, but I know someone who got a nice Lamancha from them.


----------



## Cara Peachick

HB Sheep and Goat-

I would guess we are about 2 1/2 hours or so apart.  We should keep in touch.  Check out my website if you like (VERY amateur!) www.wishyouwellfarm.weebly.com

Perhaps we may be interested in buying or selling or trading some stock in the future?  Who knows?  


Fanov8-

I heard from Rachel that you bought her buckling - I am thrilled!  Is he a Twinkle baby?  My newest girl is a Twinkle baby (Star Sailor); I really like that doe.  We should keep in touch too, although there is a little more distance between us.  You never know!  (see my website above if you like).  

-Cara


----------



## Cara Peachick

Thanks, also, for telling me about M*T Knoll.  I have some of their bloodlines, but didn't know where they were located.

I've also heard of Ravenshaven and heard good things.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm

Cara Peachick- 

Sounds like a plan to me. None of mine are registered, they do however show good type for lamanchas. Since I havent been able to find a lamancha buck that suits my fancy I purchased an extremely nice oberhasli Billy that i am going to use until my lamancha buckling gets old enough to breed. I also have some saanen nannies I will probably also cross breed.


----------



## Cara Peachick

I should have some purebred bucks in the spring if you decide you need some other bloodlines   Hey, you never know 

BTW, my website seems to be messed up.  But the pages you'd most likely be interested in are still up: goats and sale.  The home page is completely blank


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm

If i were you, the goat that has horns that you have for sale i would band her horns where they will fall off. No bloody mess with the bands and they are still small enough that it wont take long


----------



## Cara Peachick

It's not a bad idea except my husband feels very strongly about not disbudding (or de-horning, I would assume).  That's why she's horned in the first place.  I *think* I've convinced him that it is not a crime to disbud this year's crop of babies.  Honestly, if I didn't want to sell goats, if I wanted to keep them all forever, they'd have horns.  However, I'm afraid the market demands disbudding.  Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## fanov8

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> Fanov8-
> 
> I heard from Rachel that you bought her buckling - I am thrilled!  Is he a Twinkle baby?  My newest girl is a Twinkle baby (Star Sailor); I really like that doe.  We should keep in touch too, although there is a little more distance between us.  You never know!  (see my website above if you like).
> 
> -Cara


Cara - His sire is Far Out Bodega and his dam is S-Stock Exchange E Twinkle   Is that what you mean by Twinkle baby?  I am assuming so, LOL.  I don't think I have seen any pictures of her, do you happen to have any?  We have been calling our buck Beau.  I still need to register him, I don't seem to have enough time to ever get everything done!  Anyhow, he is a handsome guy!  And he has such long legs on him!  I cannot wait to see his babies!  Hopefully come April we will get to see some


----------



## Cara Peachick

Yes, that is what I meant by Twinkle baby 

My Twinkle baby (who is 2 years old) was bred to Bodega's twin, Tiki.   So, I should have some babies closely related to your Beau in the Spring.  Glad he is handsome 

I don't think I have any pix of Twinkle, but I'm sure Rachel does.


----------



## fanov8

Very cool!  That's makes them half sibling/cousins   I actually found some pictures of Twinkle that Rachel sent to me.  I had to go back through my email and do some digging though!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

We will have our first Mini-Lamanchas on the ground in February.  Both parents ADGA registered.  Our ND sire has produced an NDGA National Champion and our LaMancha doe is out of a 3*D doe by a *B (LA 90) buck.  Her paternal granddam has taken 1st place udder at ADGA Nationals two different years.  Blue eyes and moonspots are possible.  Our Mini LaMancha program has been in the works for a long time and I can't wait to get these babies on the ground!


----------



## fanov8

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> We will have our first Mini-Lamanchas on the ground in February.  Both parents ADGA registered.  Our ND sire has produced an NDGA National Champion and our LaMancha doe is out of a 3*D doe by a *B (LA 90) buck.  Her paternal granddam has taken 1st place udder at ADGA Nationals two different years.  Blue eyes and moonspots are possible.  Our Mini LaMancha program has been in the works for a long time and I can't wait to get these babies on the ground!


  I can't wait to see pictures of them!  How exciting for you guys!  You are in North Georgia, aren't you?  My grandfather lives in GA, just south of Chattanooga, TN.  Hmm.... might see a trip in my future


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

We're about 2 hours South of Chattanooga.   I will have her BioPryn results Wednesday and will know for sure if she settled.  I'm pretty confident that she did.  We're jazzed!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Confirmed settled.


----------



## Cara Peachick

Yay!  Good news!


----------



## fanov8

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Confirmed settled.


Woo hoo!  Congrats!!  

I think I'm going to take Daisy in next week to work with me and do an ultrasound.  I work in a vets office so I'm really excited to reap the benefits! LOL  Our vet is just a year out of school so he really isn't very knowledgeable about goats yet.  But hopefully having mine around will help him out and get the experience that he needs as well as me getting to see if my gals are preggo and how many we are having!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I hear you!  I work in a vet clinic as well.


----------



## 77Herford

B & W BOERS
Derial Bivens
584 Lancaster Hwy Hickman, Tennessee 38567 
bandwboers@yahoo.com PH: 615 683-6258

*********************************************************************************

 M*T KNOLL
Ken Everett
Knoxville, Tennessee 37938 
mapletreeknoll@comcast.net PH: 865 922-0555


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Ravenshaven is a member of this forum, though I don't think she posts often.


----------



## 77Herford

Sorry didn't really read the posts and thought she was looking for breeders.


----------



## cybercat

Happy New Year everyone and hello,

I will be getting LM's this year.  We are just now getting our perimeter fencing done.  I have been working towards this since we bought our land and put the house on it.  It will be final by April with small barn too.  We have 4 acres that is wooded on south mountain side and brambles all over the place.  Lots of great herbs as well as many other goat lving plants.

Most of my experiance with goats is with a friends boers 8 years ago.  I do not have any experiance with milk goats.They did not do many things that milk goat owners do, so I have alot to learn yet. Looking forward to getting to know you all.  FYI there is a LaMancha yahoo group.

Tamara
Greeneville,Tn
Blue Moon Valley Farm


----------



## fanov8

cybercat said:
			
		

> Happy New Year everyone and hello,
> 
> I will be getting LM's this year.  We are just now getting our perimeter fencing done.  I have been working towards this since we bought our land and put the house on it.  It will be final by April with small barn too.  We have 4 acres that is wooded on south mountain side and brambles all over the place.  Lots of great herbs as well as many other goat lving plants.
> 
> Most of my experiance with goats is with a friends boers 8 years ago.  I do not have any experiance with milk goats.They did not do many things that milk goat owners do, so I have alot to learn yet. Looking forward to getting to know you all.  FYI there is a LaMancha yahoo group.
> 
> Tamara
> Greeneville,Tn
> Blue Moon Valley Farm


Hey!  Nice to meet you neighbor!  I am also in Greeneville, TN!  Small world huh!?!  I'm just learning too but I have a great mentor (or 2) that are really helping me out.  Welcome to the wonderful world of Lamancha's!  They are great!  Hopefully I will have babies in the next few months, you would be more than welcome to come out and visit us.


----------



## fanov8

I completely forgot to tell you guys!  The new doe that I got is in heat   So hopefully we will have more babies!  I'll have to get pics of all of my goaties probably Tuesday since I have to work tomorrow.  Oh, I took my 2 does in Saturday to work with me and we really couldn't see very good.  We don't have the right ultrasound wand, and the vet I work with is clueless   Oh well, I might just wait another month and send blood work off for all 3 of my girls. 

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## DKRabbitry

I feel so naughty replying here since I am not in TN 
But I love my lamanchas too darn it! LOL  Okay, I just wanted to saaaay that.... 



> Most of my experiance with goats is with a friends boers 8 years ago.  I do not have any experiance with milk goats.They did not do many things that milk goat owners do


That is kind of relative.  I am actually kind of gearing my herd more the way "meat" people raise them, by selecting for mothering abilities, good growth on the kids, and hardiness/parasite resistance just as much as their milking.  I am breeding first for myself, and I want to get a good all-around herd that I can get meat kids off of while still having long-level lactations for my dairy needs.  I do not want does I have to baby to maintain condition, even when they are in milk.  I fully intend on keeping mostly lamancha or % lamanchas.  While I will experiement some with crossbreds, in my opinion, Lamanchas are just the most pleasant goats to have.  They are so beautiful and have the most interesting personalities.  I smile just thinking about them


----------



## Cara Peachick

Cybercat/Tamara, welcome to Lamanchas!  I'm bummed that I'm so far away from you all in East TN.  (I got my foundation stock from Knoxville).  Guess I need to move, lol.   I have one doe for sale now and will have more babies for sale in the Spring, so if you want to make a trip. . . 

DKRabbitry, I think your breeding goals are laudable, and sane.  Who wants animals that need extra special care or cause heartache and vet bills?  I will also be eliminating animals from my herd that don't birth/mother well or are sickly.  Right now,  I have been very lucky in that I've got easy keepers who do fine with herbal wormers and the two who have had babies are great with them.  Dog breeders often, in my opinion, breed for certain physical characteristics for show at the expense of health and sanity.  We should learn from their mistakes.


----------



## cybercat

So great to meet you all.  I will be getting wethers local but I think I will go out of state to get Doe.  One because I can now since I can do an over night or two trip.  That way I can bring in some new bloodline to the area.  But that is still a bit away since we still have fence to finish. Hubby is driving me nuts now with barn planning. I was going to get a 10x20 wood shed where we got our tool shed.  He is looking at metal ones.  I am not too thrilled about those.  We are looking at prebuilts since he is not home much since he is a driver over the road.  Since he want to put 2 steers of the place he is looking for something that will hold them plus the goats.  I was planning to have goat shed down buy chicken coop to make it easier for me to milk.  We shall see how this turns out.  might be tow buildings like I was thinking I hope. 

Tamara


----------



## AdoptAPitBull

I have 4 LaMancha does and 1 LaMancha buck. The two adult does came from a very reputable show breeder in NJ. Both have great lines. One was a quad and was a bit too small for show, and the other had a few small faults for the show ring. Since the breeder shows about 20 goats, she only keeps the best of the best. 

Both freshened last year. Each had 2 kids, one both boys (sold) and one both girls (retained). I don't show, I just milk.

My buck came from the same breeder, and was probably the nicest buck she had ever produced. Problem was, she couldn't breed him to any of her does because of his lines. He was safe to breed to my does, so I bought him. 

Here's a pic of all of the goats in the Summer. The moms, Fred and Ethel, are the farthest from the camera. Abe, the buck, was about 4 months old in this pic, and the two young does, Marge and Maggie are about 4.5 months here.







Abe loves people.






Maggie was a runt and had to live inside for a week until she was strong enough to go back outside. She was bottle fed because her mom's teat was too large for her.







I hope that all my does are bred right now, though it may be too early to tell. Once we have kids, I will surely have some to sell, if anyone is interested.


----------



## fanov8

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> Daisy DOES look flirty!  I have a Trixie too.  Is Wilma a M*T Knoll doe, by chance?
> 
> Very nice!  Your herd is growing!  How many do you want to have total?


Cara - Why yes, yes she is M*T Knoll.  The lady that I got her from actually got her from Rachel about 3 years ago.  She said that it broke her heart to get rid of her, but she knew that she would be going to a great home.  Her dam is By-Grace Valory and her sire is Liberty Ridge Nikki's Veto.  And she was bred to our buck from Rachel, it seems as though I have misplaced his papers.  I need to see if I can get ahold of her and see if I can get the information to get him registered.

I brought home one more new doe today.  Her name is Cobble's Valley P's Cyclone, I think we are going to call her Sara though.  She is so gentle and sweet, nothing like a cyclone!  Anyhow, her sire is Deseret This Buck Pimpin Does and her dam is Cobble's Valley IP Cali Girl.  She was linebred back to By-Grace Impulse, her grandfather on her dams side.

Then I also have my orginal two does.  They both have the same sire, Mountain Dale Iceberg and both of their dams are from Cobble's Valley.  One is Iceman's Chenee and the other is Regal Cyreeta.  They are also bred to my buck from Rachel. 

I cannot wait for all of these babies to start hitting the ground!  I'm so excited!  The first two girls are due within 3 days of each other!  

As far as how many do I want total?  LOL, well orginally 2 does.  But instead of getting 2 does the woman that I got them from sent me home with a buck and a doe on accident.  We got to attached to him so we just went and got another doe and he is our wether   Then Wilma came up about a week and a half ago and I just had to have her.  I thought we were done then, but the opportunity to get Sara came up and I just couldn't pass her up.  However I promised my husband that I was done getting goats   Sooo that leaves us with 4 pregnant does, 1 wether, and 1 buck... for now...



AdoptAPitBull - What beautiful goats you have! I love the pic of Margie cuddled up on the couch!  Too cute!

Tamara - If you decide to buy LaMancha wether's locally, I'm probably about as local as you can get   If you ever just want to come out and visit you are welcome too, we should start having babies on the ground in April if you just want to see some cute cuddlies!

DKRabbitry - Don't feel naughty, they are addictive little guys aren't they!  Feel free to join in


----------



## zzGypsy

does SW Missouri count as close enough?

I may have a 3yr old buck for sale this fall - he's pure bred but not registered, california bloodlines.  good sized, pure white, good milking lines.  gave me all but one twins this year. I'll probably use him for breeding the mature does again in the fall, but then it'll be time to trade out bucks.  I'll also have some of this year's buck kids for sale as well once they're weaned.  I've got a nice chocolate buckling from my 2-gallon-a-day doe, he'll be for sale later this spring or early summer... if he stays as nice as he looks now he'll be excellent, he seems to have his mother's very quiet temperament and good looks, as well as excellent production genes.

I'll be looking for a buck, preferably registered, from an excellent milking line for this fall cleanup and next year.


----------



## Cara Peachick

zzGypsy, would you be interested in a buckling?  I'm sure I'll have one, purebred, registered.  If my first to birth (February) has a buckling, both dam and sire are AI babies with excellent genetics.  Check out their pedigrees if you like: Far Out Star Sailor (doe) and Far Out Tiki (sire).  Then, I have one doe born.

Could your unregistered buck be registered?  What town in SW Missouri?


----------



## zzGypsy

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> zzGypsy, would you be interested in a buckling?  I'm sure I'll have one, purebred, registered.  If my first to birth (February) has a buckling, both dam and sire are AI babies with excellent genetics.  Check out their pedigrees if you like: Far Out Star Sailor (doe) and Far Out Tiki (sire).  Then, I have one doe born.
> 
> Could your unregistered buck be registered?  What town in SW Missouri?


I'm currently between Aurora and Marionville, about half an hour west of Springfield, but will likely be moving to an area half an hour east of Springfield in the next couple of months.

the unregistered buckling's mom is registered, I'll have to check and see if the dad can be registered, I can get back to you on that.

I'm not too well versed in the pedigree side of things, however I do pay attantion to milk production numbers... that what I'm most interested in. do you know the typical production on the dams or grand dams?  if it's good, we might do a buck swap or purchase...


----------



## cybercat

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Cara Peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy DOES look flirty!  I have a Trixie too.  Is Wilma a M*T Knoll doe, by chance?
> 
> Very nice!  Your herd is growing!  How many do you want to have total?
> 
> 
> 
> Tamara - If you decide to buy LaMancha wether's locally, I'm probably about as local as you can get   If you ever just want to come out and visit you are welcome too, we should start having babies on the ground in April if you just want to see some cute cuddlies!
Click to expand...

I will take you up on that offer.  I need to learn two things if you are willing to help me out.  Horns and hoofs.  My friend up north did not do that to his mixed goats.  So I need to learn how to dehorn and trim hoofs.  I am free most days too.

Btw how is everyone handleing all this wet weather with thier goats?  I know they do not like it but I am wondering if it is causing hoof problems.

My hubby has been driving me nuts about the shed still.  He keeps going back and forth looking from metal(which I do no want) to wood.  I want the shed as I said down by my chickens.  He wants something that will hold goats and the steers.  Same size or so but way down east side of property.  Long walk in winter for milking, no thanks.

I am thinking of Celticknot for a doe since I like what she is breeding and a few have her lines further back here. Plans are to show since I use to do that with my dogs years ago.  But I will not have over 2 does here and only 4 weathers.  Right now I want to get 3 weathers and 1 doe.  That should help clear alot of our brambles here for now.  We get way over grown with them in spring and summer.  Hubby just does not have time to do yard work since he is on the road all week.

Tamara


----------



## cybercat

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> I have 4 LaMancha does and 1 LaMancha buck. The two adult does came from a very reputable show breeder in NJ. Both have great lines. One was a quad and was a bit too small for show, and the other had a few small faults for the show ring. Since the breeder shows about 20 goats, she only keeps the best of the best.
> 
> Both freshened last year. Each had 2 kids, one both boys (sold) and one both girls (retained). I don't show, I just milk.
> 
> My buck came from the same breeder, and was probably the nicest buck she had ever produced. Problem was, she couldn't breed him to any of her does because of his lines. He was safe to breed to my does, so I bought him.
> 
> Here's a pic of all of the goats in the Summer. The moms, Fred and Ethel, are the farthest from the camera. Abe, the buck, was about 4 months old in this pic, and the two young does, Marge and Maggie are about 4.5 months here.
> 
> http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/AllisonStockManderino/009-1.jpg
> 
> Abe loves people.
> 
> http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/AllisonStockManderino/005-3.jpg
> 
> Maggie was a runt and had to live inside for a week until she was strong enough to go back outside. She was bottle fed because her mom's teat was too large for her.
> 
> http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/AllisonStockManderino/014-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I hope that all my does are bred right now, though it may be too early to tell. Once we have kids, I will surely have some to sell, if anyone is interested.


Very nice goats.  Love Abe's head pic.  LMs are just so cute.


----------



## Cara Peachick

Cybercat-  You asked about hooves and wet weather.  I just did my herd's hooves 2 days ago and they were all healthy, so no problems here.  No, they don't like to get wet, though, that's for sure!  Their paddock drains pretty well, though, and they have a loft they can climb in and they all sleep up there, so they can get out of the wet a bit.  I wanted to mention, too, that we move our goats around during the day - their night paddock is very close to my front door.  Everyone has their own preferences, but I really like them close by.  In the spring or summer when they are "over the hill" during the day, I miss them, and I worry more too.  They are also super tame and friendly, I think just because we are around them so often.  

zzGypsy- I doubt I'm going to have good milk numbers for you, unfortunately.  One doe (Star) is a first freshener.  One (Trixie) was a first freshener last year and had a single kid - we milked her only once a day (baby was on her 1/2 time) and we got no less than a quart, and a half gallon at most.  I was happy with that since she was a first freshener with a singleton, but I'm hoping she'll do better this year.  I was told her mom consistently milked over a gallon a day and close to 2 gallons at times, but I'm sure her owner doesn't keep close, official records.  My last doe (Janis) was dry last year and this is the first baby she'll have for me.  I was told she was a consistant milker and great on the stand.  I believe the breeder (she's also a friend), but what does that mean, really?  I'm going on and on, but you see that what I have is not likely to satisfy you.  Too bad.  I did a quick mapquest on Springfield and I am 8 hours away, so. . . could be worse, but not exactly next door 

and may I just say that I have a doe due in middle Feb and I am already drooling????


----------



## cybercat

Cara and everyone else.  I do not know if you know of this breeder in the state.  I was refered to her a few years ago when I started looking into Lms.  She is closer to you Cara than us up here.  She is a vet and raises both Lm and Sans.  She shows also so prices reflect.  Her site has some good infomation about goat care also worth a read. 
http://www.salecreekvet.com/730727.html  Enjoy.

Tamara


----------



## cybercat

Hello again,

How is everyone doing? Looking forward to seeing babies hit the ground.  I am so watching mail box for tax stuff so we can finish the fence.  Looks like my plans have change for the goats.  I will probably be getting more does due to us fostering kids.  So please keep me posted on birthings local.  

BTW I know of 3 other LM breeders in East Tn.  1 lives in Morristown 1 in Chuckey and 1 lives near Strawberry Plains.  All 3 show and all 3 have more than one breed.  I have contact only with 1 of them and that is thru my East Tn homesteading group.  Is anyone here on the East Tn Goat geoup that meets 4x a year?  I have info if anyone is interested.


----------



## fanov8

cybercat said:
			
		

> Hello again,
> 
> How is everyone doing? Looking forward to seeing babies hit the ground.  I am so watching mail box for tax stuff so we can finish the fence.  Looks like my plans have change for the goats.  I will probably be getting more does due to us fostering kids.  So please keep me posted on birthings local.
> 
> BTW I know of 3 other LM breeders in East Tn.  1 lives in Morristown 1 in Chuckey and 1 lives near Strawberry Plains.  All 3 show and all 3 have more than one breed.  I have contact only with 1 of them and that is thru my East Tn homesteading group.  Is anyone here on the East Tn Goat geoup that meets 4x a year?  I have info if anyone is interested.


Hey Tamara!  You must be talking about Rene in Strawberry Plains.  She is amazing and such a wonderful person!  One of my new girls came from her a couple of weeks ago!  And Mark (in Morristown) is absolutely wonderful too!  My other new doe is from him and also 2 of my orginal does are out of some of his does.  I was so excited to get to meet both of them, they are great people!  I'm anxious for the shows to start this year, I have so much to learn from both of them!  

We drew blood today to mail out to biotracking to see if the gals are preggo or not.  I think/hope that 2 are 3 months and one is less than a month.  She has not come back into heat yet so hopefully she is bred.  I'm also having everyone tested for CAE too.  

We just closed on our house on Monday so now we are in the process of packing everything and moving.  What a chore it is to move all of our stuff plus all of our animals!!  So if I am MIA for a little while that's why!  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cybercat

fanov8 said:
			
		

> cybercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> How is everyone doing? Looking forward to seeing babies hit the ground.  I am so watching mail box for tax stuff so we can finish the fence.  Looks like my plans have change for the goats.  I will probably be getting more does due to us fostering kids.  So please keep me posted on birthings local.
> 
> BTW I know of 3 other LM breeders in East Tn.  1 lives in Morristown 1 in Chuckey and 1 lives near Strawberry Plains.  All 3 show and all 3 have more than one breed.  I have contact only with 1 of them and that is thru my East Tn homesteading group.  Is anyone here on the East Tn Goat geoup that meets 4x a year?  I have info if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tamara!  You must be talking about Rene in Strawberry Plains.  She is amazing and such a wonderful person!  One of my new girls came from her a couple of weeks ago!  And Mark (in Morristown) is absolutely wonderful too!  My other new doe is from him and also 2 of my orginal does are out of some of his does.  I was so excited to get to meet both of them, they are great people!  I'm anxious for the shows to start this year, I have so much to learn from both of them!
> 
> We drew blood today to mail out to biotracking to see if the gals are preggo or not.  I think/hope that 2 are 3 months and one is less than a month.  She has not come back into heat yet so hopefully she is bred.  I'm also having everyone tested for CAE too.
> 
> We just closed on our house on Monday so now we are in the process of packing everything and moving.  What a chore it is to move all of our stuff plus all of our animals!!  So if I am MIA for a little while that's why!  Hope everyone is doing well!
Click to expand...

Congrats on the house. Yes, it is Rene I have known her for a few years.  I will probably getting bottle baby steers from her later this year .  On a good note house tax stuff came in.  Now we need hubbies w2's, then fence gets done.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Our LM kidded with twin does by our ND buck Thunderhill A Merlot.  Pics here! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmonds-Dairy-Goats/120062121352777


----------



## beckyburkheart

I'm in Texas. .. we've had lamanchas and a mixed herd but are transitioning to registered stock and would love to have some lamancha contacts.


----------



## fanov8

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Our LM kidded with twin does by our ND buck Thunderhill A Merlot.  Pics here! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmonds-Dairy-Goats/120062121352777


Oh!  They are so stinking cute!  Love their little faces!  Did I read right in the other thread that you are going to retain the swiss colored one?  They are beautiful!  How far are you from the Chattanooga area?  I'll be there in about a week and a half...

Becky -   Hi!

Cara - I saw that you have new babies!  How are they doing now?  They are too cute!

How is everyone else doing?  My first two girls are due within the next month!  I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!  Daisy is tricking me still, don't know if she is due March 17 or April 17.  I think April and then she does something that make me say, Hmmm...  Anyhow, here is a link to the kidding thread:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17807


----------



## Queen Mum

I'm in Arkansas.  I have a purebred mini-lamancha buck.  I know he's not what you are looking for, but I do love the breed.  They are wonderful sweet animals.  Great temperament.  Easy going, good milkers.  I also have a half and half doe.  She's a Nigerian Dwarf, La Mancha cross.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull

Here's Fred and Ethel's Farm's first kid of the year. She's out of a FF mom and first time stud dad. Looks to me like they got it right...and, yes, on the first try on her first ever heat. I'd say great things are to come for us! Looking at 2, maybe 3 more does to freshen this season, so we'll see what we get. As of now, this adorable face is FOR SALE!

We're in WV, and we raise only LaManchas.


----------



## PinkFox

ill have to keep track of this thread, im bringing home a couple of nubian doelings on friday, but next spring im hoping to add 2 LaMancha Doelings too (i couldnt decide if i want lamancha or nubian lol, and know i want 4 milkers, so hey, why not 2 of each! lol)
Im in south western TN


----------



## Queen Mum

Is that baby cute, or what?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Not far from Chattanooga at all- around 2 hours.  And I have been known to travel that way- it's a beautiful drive.   The swiss marked is retained.  The blue eye, moonspotted chammie doe is available!  Dam's udder is every bit show quality.  Sire has produced an NDGA National Champion.  I will have pictures very soon!


----------



## cybercat

Anyone going to the show here in East TN held by our goat club ?


----------



## fanov8

cybercat said:
			
		

> Anyone going to the show here in East TN held by our goat club ?


When and where is it Tamara?  I've not been to a show yet.  I really want to go see one before I enter one, LOL


----------



## cybercat

The Anne-Marie Begley Memorial Dairy Goat Show 

 The Smoky Mountain Dairy Goat Association will be hosting an ADGA sanctioned show on Sunday, May 6, 2012 at the Cumberland County Fairgrounds in Crossville, TN.  It will be a 2 ring show, sanctioning junior and senior does. 

Judges:  Greg Murphy and Will Pearson


----------



## cybercat

Mark your calendars!!! The Anne-Marie Begley Memorial Dairy Goat Show hosted by
the Smoky Mountain Dairy Goat Association (SMDGA) has been
rescheduled for Sunday, July 22, 2012. It will be at the Cumberland County
Fairgrounds in Crossville, TN as previously scheduled.
More reminders and further details will be posted at later dates.
Information can be found on the SMDGA website at www.smdga.webs.com under "Show
News & Results".


----------



## southernstardowns

I am in North Georgia, about an hour from the Tennessee line.  I have two does, one buck, and 4 new kids!  Both of my females had babies in mid & late February and we are having fun milking the moms and playing with the kids.


----------



## Cara Peachick

Welcome SouthernStarDowns!  I'm about an hour south of Nashville.  I have 3 does and sold all 6 of my babies this year, although 2 are still here for a few more weeks.  Although I have already made my breeding plans for this fall, I am curious about your buck.  What is his name, and is he registered?
-Cara


----------



## fanov8

Hey ya'll!  Been awhile since I've checked in!  Sounds like we all have new babies!  I have 3 bucklings, and 2 doelings right now and another doe due to kid in the next few weeks!  I would love to see pics of everyone kids!  I'll have to take a few pics of the new doeling born Sunday tomorrow and post her pics along with the other kids.


----------



## cybercat

TN GOAT SHOW INFOQRMATION


*Make plans for the Anne-Marie
Begley Memorial Dairy Goat Show, hosted by the Smoky Mountain Dairy Goat Association. The show is Sunday, July 22, 2012 at the Cumberland County Fairgrounds in Crossville, TN. It is sanctioned by the American Dairy
Goat Association and will be a 2 ring, senior doe and junior doe show.
Judges are Greg Murphy and Cullen Owen. Information and rules are listed below.

If you have questions contact
Patti Treece at patdtreece@yahoo.com or phone at 865-924-0016 (mobile)
865-494-3773 (home) or Ken Everette at mapletreeknoll@comcast.net or phone at (865)922-0555 (H) or (865)368-8867 (C)
*


----------



## fanov8

cybercat said:
			
		

> TN GOAT SHOW INFOQRMATION
> 
> 
> *Make plans for the Anne-Marie
> Begley Memorial Dairy Goat Show, hosted by the Smoky Mountain Dairy Goat Association. The show is Sunday, July 22, 2012 at the Cumberland County Fairgrounds in Crossville, TN. It is sanctioned by the American Dairy
> Goat Association and will be a 2 ring, senior doe and junior doe show.
> Judges are Greg Murphy and Cullen Owen. Information and rules are listed below.
> 
> If you have questions contact
> Patti Treece at patdtreece@yahoo.com or phone at 865-924-0016 (mobile)
> 865-494-3773 (home) or Ken Everette at mapletreeknoll@comcast.net or phone at (865)922-0555 (H) or (865)368-8867 (C)
> *


This weekend is the show!! Is anyone else going to be there?  I'll be there!!


----------



## Cara Peachick

I will not be there, but fanov8, are you showing or spectating?


----------



## fanov8

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> I will not be there, but fanov8, are you showing or spectating?


Hey Cara!  I didn't take any of my own goats but I did help a friend of mine with hers.  It was such a tiny little show, but it was a great experience.  It was my first ever and I can't wait to start showing my own girls.  I think I'm going to take 2 does to the Knox County Fair.


----------



## Cara Peachick

Neat!  Good luck!


----------



## cybercat

Anyone going to show at the Greeneville Fair this next week?  If so tell me what day so I can swing by and say hello.


----------

